# Bus route Dubai - Abu Dhabi



## biancanevo

Hi all,

reading the Dubai explorer guide, (very well made indeed), i discovered there is a bus service from dubai to abu dhaby, but not much more.
Are you aware of a website with timetables, fare, stops, etc...
Do you feel like advising to use the service?

Regards.


----------



## rsinner

biancanevo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> reading the Dubai explorer guide, (very well made indeed), i discovered there is a bus service from dubai to abu dhaby, but not much more.
> Are you aware of a website with timetables, fare, stops, etc...
> Do you feel like advising to use the service?
> 
> Regards.


This thread might help
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai/22912-dubai-abu-dhabi-bus-service.html

I haven't used the bus service personally. The bus to Abu Dhabi can be availed of from Al Ghubaiba stn (Bur Dubai)


----------



## rj.uk

My son and his friend used the bus and it was ok - about 3 hrs it took - they left about 6 am and arrived at about 9.30 in Abu Dhabi. here's the link for rta 
http://www.rta.ae/wpsv5/links/publictransportpdf.htm


----------



## mayotom

RTA have two different services, one is Express and should take no more than 1.5 hours, unless they stop somewhere for an hour break, cause they normally pass me out at breakneck speeds


----------



## mazdaRX8

The RTA website above mentions departure times. I'd say make the trip during non peak, as the lines for the bus can be long, and the seating cramped otherwise. Through the Ghubaiba bus station, There are the HUGE buses, (cheaper, more space though, hard plastic seats) to the smaller more comfy, more cramped buses.

Fare is around AED15-AED 20 for a one way trip

Non peak = not during the morning/late afternoon where everybody gets on and off work.


----------



## harisnaeem1986

I live in abu dhabi and planning to visit some relatives in dubai living near Mall of the Emirates. I just want to know, do i have to get off and on the bus from al ghubaiba which is at the other side of dubai. Please help me plan the trip. 

where does the al ghazal bus operates from i have heard that the last bus that leaves dubai is at 0000hrs.


----------



## rsinner

harisnaeem1986 said:


> I live in abu dhabi and planning to visit some relatives in dubai living near Mall of the Emirates. I just want to know, do i have to get off and on the bus from al ghubaiba which is at the other side of dubai. Please help me plan the trip.
> 
> where does the al ghazal bus operates from i have heard that the last bus that leaves dubai is at 0000hrs.


No idea about the al ghazal service
But the RTA bus stops only at the World Trade Center roundabout and then prolly Al Ghubaiba.
So get down at the roundabout, and take the metro from Jafiliya to the MOE


----------



## harisnaeem1986

rsinner said:


> No idea about the al ghazal service
> But the RTA bus stops only at the World Trade Center roundabout and then prolly Al Ghubaiba.
> So get down at the roundabout, and take the metro from Jafiliya to the MOE


Thanks man.... but can i get on the bus from the same place on the way back or i have to go to al ghubaiba in any case


----------



## rsinner

harisnaeem1986 said:


> Thanks man.... but can i get on the bus from the same place on the way back or i have to go to al ghubaiba in any case


Al ghubaiba


----------



## qc4000

*Update - 09May2011*



rsinner said:


> Al ghubaiba


For anyone interested in travelling by RTA buses, this is the info I got off a colleague I overheard checking these details with RTA Call Center, got him to forward me what he found out:

*Leaving from Ghubaiba Bus Stand
E100
5:15AM-evening (pls check)
No buses between 8-11 and 2-4
AED.20

Leaving from Ibn Battuta
E101
4 trips morn & eve
5:40, 7:10, 8:40, 9:40
RETURN Trip, also via Ibn Battuta
3:40, 5:10, 6:40, 7:40
AUH - Near Al Wahda Mall
8,9.30,11,2,3:30,5,8,9,10
AED.20

Trip takes approx 2hrs
There is no standard or Express service according to them.*

Ok, I can't post URLs yet apparently, so here are their contact details, very useful:
*Tel. :+971 4 2844444 (working hours from 7.30 to 14.30 only)
Fax :+971 4 2065555
The Call Center:
Free Line: 8009090 (working 24 Hours a day, 7 days a week)*

As with anything else in the UAE< always double-check before setting out!


----------



## meerkatdrummer

I think I'll be doing this soon, can't wait to see Dubai for the first time!


----------



## nm62

i had just visited RTA's website:
RTA Portal - Public Transport - About - Inter-Emirates Buses 

it says Bus from: 
*Bus Station at Ibn Battuta Metro Station, (Dubai) to Musafah, (Abu Dhabi)*
Bus no: not given 
Price: dh 15 (Not the usual dh 20)

i called up RTA and this person initially said no service is available to Musaffah... 

I insisted, emirates express service says the above info..


He switched on the speakers during the conversation and suddenly said: 

Yes!!!
Its a new service!!! 
*Bus no 102 (i think add an E to it) *
this bus goes from Al Quoz Metro Station (Grand City Mall area)
Al Quoz is an industrial area 
That will take you to Musaffah bus station
Musaffah is an industrial area too
Price: ??? i forgot to ask (web site says dh 15)

Question:
Has anyone ever tried using this bus?
How much time does it takes?
I hope its not full of construction/ factory workers???


----------



## nm62

E 102 is only available on Public holidays (Eid and others)/Fridays....
It is truly meant for factory/ construction workers!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl

I have a friend who took the ibn battuta bus. He would take it morning to dubai, evening back to abu dhabi. The bus would sometimes get quite packed and many would just be standing the entire trip. Try not to get there last minute before the bus is leaving.


----------

